# Another name for pork butt?



## TheCook

Is there another name for pork butt?  I went to super walmart and scoped the meat section and didnt see anything called pork butt.

Thanks.


----------



## Finney

Boston butt = Boston roast = pork butt roast = pork shoulder Boston butt = Boston-style shoulder = Boston shoulder = Boston-style butt = fresh pork butt   

Notes:  This economical, rectangular roast is the cut of choice for pulled pork barbecue, since it's marbled with enough fat to keep the meat moist while cooking.  You can buy it bone-in or boneless.


----------



## TheCook

Thanks Fin.  Those dont sound familiar.  I did see Pork Roast and Pork Loin though.  I guess Pork Roast is it.  I didnt see anything with the word "butt" in it.

My next smoker event (after my two briskets coming this Wed.) will be pork.  Those pulled pork w/ slaw sandwiches you guys talk about sound REALLY good!


----------



## TheCook

gjabo178 said:
			
		

> Word on the street is that Walmart sells meat that have been enhanced.
> You might want to steer clear of Walmart for your meat purchases...
> -Greg



Thanks for theheads up.


----------



## cleglue

I forgot what Walmart calls their boston butt.  Maybe shoulder butt.  Here is a site I found awhile back.

http://www.theotherwhitemeat.com/aspx/a ... ulder.aspx


----------



## Captain Morgan

just ask the butcher for pork shoulder or a butt section.  they know what it is.  The whole pork shoulder contains the butt and the picnic sections.
Both can be used for pulled pork, although a lot of people will slice
the picnic section.


----------



## Captain Morgan

There should be a button that rings a bell or buzzer...someone will come.
I promise you they'll know or find someone who does...it's not an exotic cut or anything.  Sam's club certainly has em cheaper.  got a membership to any big box stores?


----------

